# Ludwigia sedoides



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's an interesting floater that's for sure.

I tried it once. It arrived in pretty bad shape. Hung on for a couple of weeks but just didn't pull through. I'll be getting some more later this spring.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

That plant looks really cool. Very interesting!


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

cool plant! would love some of this for my pond.


----------



## Miles (Sep 9, 2011)

Huh, I had no idea there were floating varieties of ludwigia.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it's like a lotus with mosaic leaves
mine came with pretty bad shape too
leaves are falling everywhere but it survived
cant wait till it turn bright red


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Where can this be found I need some of this. LOL


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

i know they're amazing right
it was a great found in my country's buy/sell forum

i found a great photo from google









i wish mine turn that way soon


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this is the coolest plant ive seen in a while! i want to get some!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

Wow... AGREED..
start adding super grow horomone.. we all need this plant


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> Wow... AGREED..
> start adding super grow horomone.. we all need this plant


too bad he is in indonesia


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

AWWW man. super bummer


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i know


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This plant would be very hard to grow in an aquarium since it's hard to meet it's high lighting needs. It's best grown outdoors in a pond. I saw some in a pond a couple of years ago when I was on a pond tour and it's a very cool plant and have tried to find some for my pond with no luck.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I used to sell that plant. Its much too big for the aquarium, but an excellent pond plant. The stems will actually grow quite long, several feet. The leaves get darker red under bright direct sun. The leaf clusters can grow close together creating a mosaic like tile pattern, hence the name "Mosaic ludwigia". The leaf cluster will also continue to expand getting fairly large. It is a tropical ludwigia and will not survive a cold winter.

It is available from pond plant suppliers. Florida aquatic nurseries sells it through their dealers. I wrote about the plant in TFH magazine.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

http://www.aquariumplants.com/LUDWIGIA_SEDIOIDES_Ludwigia_sedioides_p/sur009.htm

I'll take thank yous in the form of paypal payments sent as gifts.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i might get some for outside this summer


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

orchidman said:


> too bad he is in indonesia






ua hua said:


> This plant would be very hard to grow in an aquarium since it's hard to meet it's high lighting needs. It's best grown outdoors in a pond. I saw some in a pond a couple of years ago when I was on a pond tour and it's a very cool plant and have tried to find some for my pond with no luck.





Robert H said:


> I used to sell that plant. Its much too big for the aquarium, but an excellent pond plant. The stems will actually grow quite long, several feet. The leaves get darker red under bright direct sun. The leaf clusters can grow close together creating a mosaic like tile pattern, hence the name "Mosaic ludwigia". The leaf cluster will also continue to expand getting fairly large. It is a tropical ludwigia and will not survive a cold winter.
> 
> It is available from pond plant suppliers. Florida aquatic nurseries sells it through their dealers. I wrote about the plant in TFH magazine.


i have no problems with this plant
i'm still not sure how it propagates
can you spare me the details?



antbug said:


> http://www.aquariumplants.com/LUDWIGIA_SEDIOIDES_Ludwigia_sedioides_p/sur009.htm
> 
> I'll take thank yous in the form of paypal payments sent as gifts.


buy all the sedoides!!!


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i dont have a pond. but i bet i can have an awesome bird bath come mid july


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Something must be wrong because I haven't received any paypal payments yet


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like water chestnut.... which I beleive is considered a noxious plant in parts of the US. More specifically Trapa Natans , Water Chestnut being one of it's many names. 

http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/aquatics/waterchestnut.shtml


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I can tell you fantails love to eat it. Or at least mine did.


-Val


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

fantails goldfish?
most plants are salad bar to goldfish


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

antbug said:


> http://www.aquariumplants.com/LUDWIGIA_SEDIOIDES_Ludwigia_sedioides_p/sur009.htm
> 
> I'll take thank yous in the form of paypal payments sent as gifts.





antbug said:


> Something must be wrong because I haven't received any paypal payments yet


 
Yeah I know they have it but I refuse to pay their overpriced shipping charges. I could probably drive up to South Dakota and pick up the plants for cheaper than they charge to ship them.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Perhaps this might be a strange question, but does this plant have the ability to grow emersed/completely out of water?


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

According to APC plantfinder it says it can be grown emersed but it's a floating plant that has roots that can reach 4 ft. so I'm curious how one would go about growing this in an emersed setup.


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW. I need to give my grandmother some of this for her koi pond!


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Aw man!!! I swore I saw this stuff one time when shopping at ThatFishPlace. I didn't know what it was at the time(wasn't labeled) or how they got it. They said that it was the first time they got a shipment of it. I should of got some for my pond. Looks sick!


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

ikuzo said:


> fantails goldfish?
> most plants are salad bar to goldfish


This was their first choice too. Every day all of a sudden another would be missing. I thought it was melting under the Texas heat since it was in full sun all day. June started with it covering the top, by July it was gone. Now it's just dwarf water lilies. 


-Val


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

AzFishKid said:


> Perhaps this might be a strange question, but does this plant have the ability to grow emersed/completely out of water?





ua hua said:


> According to APC plantfinder it says it can be grown emersed but it's a floating plant that has roots that can reach 4 ft. so I'm curious how one would go about growing this in an emersed setup.


i'm not sure about this
i will to try later when i have more stock
can't afford to sacrifice one of them to find out 




Bunfoo said:


> WOW. I need to give my grandmother some of this for her koi pond!


watch out i think koi will munch this plant as goldfish like them 



LetThereBeFish said:


> Aw man!!! I swore I saw this stuff one time when shopping at ThatFishPlace. I didn't know what it was at the time(wasn't labeled) or how they got it. They said that it was the first time they got a shipment of it. I should of got some for my pond. Looks sick!


they don't sell it no more there?



Psionic said:


> This was their first choice too. Every day all of a sudden another would be missing. I thought it was melting under the Texas heat since it was in full sun all day. June started with it covering the top, by July it was gone. Now it's just dwarf water lilies.
> 
> 
> -Val


too bad about that
maybe because it's a fragile plant
leaves are easy to seperate from the main stem

it was raining hard last night
in the morning i find them turned over all over the place
i even found some broken leaves here and there


----------

